# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  long tail finch!!!

## ria

ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη με την αποκτηση 2 ζευγαριων απο αυτα τα υπεροχα πουλακια αν ειχε καποιος εμπειρια για αυτου του ειδους τα παραδεισια ειναι καλοδεχουμενη!!!! και 2 βιντεακια!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EyuC...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZZ4p...eature=related

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long-tailed_Finch

----------


## tonis!



----------


## Windsa

Ax,  Ρία μου! Είναι υπέροχα. Να τα χαίρεσαι!!! Τα εχω δει μόνο στα πετσοπ.
Απ οσα θυμάμαι ο Οδυσσέας ειχε παλιά τέτοια πουλάκια. Όμως λείπει τώρα στο στρατό....

----------


## tonis!

μηπως ξερεις ποσο περιπου κοστιζουν αυτα τα πουλακια???? :Happy:

----------


## Windsa

50-70 ευρώ στα πετσοπ.

----------


## ria

ναι ειναι πολυ ομορφα και τα αρσενικα κανουν εναν ηχο σα να σφυριζουν!!!!! ελπιζω να καταφερω να βγαλω και μικρακια απο τα ζευγαρακια μου!!!!!

----------


## tonis!

> 50-70 ευρώ στα πετσοπ.


  το ζευγάρι?

----------


## ria

οχι το ζευγαρι το ενα!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σωτηρία σε ζηλεύω.Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά είναι πολύ όμορφα.Δεν έχω δει από κοντά αλλά μόνο στο διαδύκτιο.Καλούς απογόνους. :Happy0064:

----------


## ria

κωσταντινε σε ευχαριστω πολυ μακαρι να εχουμε μικρα!!!!εισαι ευπροσδεκτος εννοειται οποτε σε βγαλει ο δρομος προς τα μερη μας να ερθεις να τα δεις!!!!!!!! και που ξερεις μπορει να σε ερωτευτει κανα μικρακι και να ερθει μαζι σου!!!!!

συντομα θα ανεβασω και φωτο απλα επειδη ειναι η δευτερη μερα δεν θελω να τα στρεσάρω τα μικρακια μου!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ όμορφα,έχω δει από κοντά και είναι άψογα.

----------


## Ryu

να σοθ ζησουν!ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου!!

----------


## Windsa

Κατά τύχη βρήκα ενα πίνακα με μεταλλάξεις και λεω να το ανεβάσω

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> κωσταντινε σε ευχαριστω πολυ μακαρι να εχουμε μικρα!!!!εισαι ευπροσδεκτος εννοειται οποτε σε βγαλει ο δρομος προς τα μερη μας να ερθεις να τα δεις!!!!!!!! και που ξερεις μπορει να σε ερωτευτει κανα μικρακι και να ερθει μαζι σου!!!!!
> 
> συντομα θα ανεβασω και φωτο απλα επειδη ειναι η δευτερη μερα δεν θελω να τα στρεσάρω τα μικρακια μου!!!!!


Ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση δέχομαι. :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ομορφα πουλακια!!!
αν ειχα ζωρο μια κλουβα με χρωματιστα και ζωιρα παραδεισια θα ηταν σιγουρη!

να σου ζησουν ρια!με το καλο και οι απογονοι!

----------

